# Pumilio with nodule/growth on side of throat



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

This pumilio developed a growth/nodule on the left side of its throat after a while in my care. You can see the early photos of the nodule here:










Although the nodule appears to be a bulge that is in the center of the frog's throat, it's very much on the left side. I asked a few times what it might be but never got a decent response. I have yet to send the photos into a vet but plan on it.

As time went on, the nodule shrank. Then it came back and moved more towards the center. It then shrank again (slightly) and has reappeared as large as it ever was, again in the center. The only thing I could reference this to is Ed stating that one of his frogs developed an inflamed/infected vocal organ. This definitely isn't due to obesity. If anyone has any ideas of what it might be or how to treat it, let me know.

Here are more recent pics:





























Thanks,

-Nish


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is hard to tell from the pics, looks like a typical fat roll that happens on frogs when they gain weight.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

You'll have to take my word for it. It's not typical. It was very well defined when it appeared and it appeared when the pum was skinny. It looked bony because it jutted out on only one side of the collarbone and was square shaped. It went away and came back only to come back in the center of the throat and looks like a pebble, not a roll or fold of skin. I'm almost certain that it's either a growth (cartilaginous or fatty) and possibly an infection.

-Nish


----------

